
Make Twitter Look like an Excel Window - vaksel
http://www.elliottkember.com/spreadtweet.html
======
yan
Next up, make HN look like an Excel window, with comments in separate sheets.
The pointy-haired bosses will never know..

~~~
edw519
Better yet, make it look like an IDE. In nature, PHBs & IDEs automatically
repel each other.

~~~
indiejade
This is easy enough: just open firebug and maximize its space on the browser
window; the background gray-on-white text of YC news is innocuous enough.

------
boundlessdreamz
You can use google docs to view your twitter or friendfeed streams.
[http://www.manu-j.com/blog/view-twitter-updates-excel-
google...](http://www.manu-j.com/blog/view-twitter-updates-excel-google-docs-
spreadsheet/237/)

